# Hello, new here



## nickinic74 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello

I am 40 and have 3 small children. Around august I started having serious back paid, I went for routine physical and told them but everything was normal and they said it was probably from having kids and getting older. I do yoga and that helped but I thought it was weird, the way I feel every morning. Just very fragile and cant straighten my back when i first get up. I am small framed and have not gained or lost any weight recently. My cycles starting in November got VERY long. like 45+ days. I was always irregular growing up and have had my thyroid levels tested a few times , all being OK!

This past week I broke out in hives on my stomach... I do not have sensitive skin and have done nothing different from lotions, prodcuts or diet. I went to the Dr and told them about my cycle too and they ordered new thyroid tests. My legs feel warm sensation in the night too, almost wet. & I have been getting little headaches which i never get......My hair seems to be shedding alot lately too.

My levels all are normal except the Thyroglobulin Ab. I got the results from "mychart" but the Dr hasnt called me yet. I put a call in but still no call back. I have been researching but having trouble finding exact info being its just the one that is coming back high. Just wanted to see if anyone had any general info from what my tests show and what Ive been feeling. I appreciate any replies. The lab range is in Blue, my results in Red. THANK YOU!!

Free T4 (Thyroxine) 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL 1.2 TSH 0.40 - 4.50 mIU/L 0.75 Thyroid Peroxidase Ab <9 IU/mL 1 Thyroglobulin Ab < OR = 1 IU/mL 2

UPDATE:

My sono came back normal & the Dr called to say she is not concerned about me having a thyroid issue. I feel like between my family history and everything going on its pretty clear and pointing right to it.

Is this common? Im thinking maybe going for second opinion/specialist.


----------



## nickinic74 (Feb 23, 2015)

Update, The office just called and told me due to results they have a scrpit for me to do a sono on my thyroid.... What are they actually looking for, enlarged size? or growths?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

ThyroglobulinAB is often seen in autoimmune patients, but it can also be associated with thyroid cancer. So, yes, they will be looking for growths (nodules). If you get any more blood work, I would also ask to have your TSI tested.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

As Joplin1975 has pointed out, it would be most prudent to get an ultra-sound STAT.

And after reading your symptoms and seeing your labs (thanks for the ranges, by the way), I am thinking that you are trending towards hyperthyroid.

So, glad that they want you to get the Sono!!

Let us know!


----------



## nickinic74 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you for the replies, I am going to radiolist tonight. To add both my Grandmother and my aunt had thyroid issues that required medication. But I beleive they had oppsite disorders (one under one over?)


----------



## nickinic74 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just curious, *if* there are no nodules or growths, is it just the bloodwork that indicates what type of issue you are having and the type of treatment to get (if i was leaning towards hyperthyroid)?? What would be next if they dont see anything on this test?


----------



## nickinic74 (Feb 23, 2015)

UPDATE

My sono came back normal & the Dr called to say she is not concerned about me having a thyroid issue. I feel like between my family history and everything going on its pretty clear and pointing right to it.

Is this common? Im thinking maybe going for second opinion/specialist.


----------



## simplyjill (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you gone to a gyno to check all your interior lady parts?


----------



## nickinic74 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I had a baby last year and I am not due for my yearly checkup until april, and I was going to call after my first cycle was long but figured id see if it happened again , which that second one just ende now... if i tell them I am irregular they will have me come in I am sure. I will do that today!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

simplyjill said:


> Have you gone to a gyno to check all your interior lady parts?


I don't know why, but this cracked me up!


----------



## nickinic74 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello Again All!

so its been a few weeks, Ive tested for lupus, lady parts, CBCs... everything is normal. My hives are INSANE. Ive been to allergist who jacked me up on antihistamines.... some days it seems to work but other days not at all....and yesterday went to a dermo for second opinion and to see if there are any other tests I can do to figure out what my body is trying to tell me. THey say its chronic hives and some people never know why and it can last a year or so. I want to say thats just unacceptable but who am i??

Question for you all is , How soon should i retest my thyroid? My cycle was 45 days again. headaches, nails breaking.... I was convinced that could be the issue but the Drs dont seem to think so.

Any advise is appreciated!!!


----------

